# [web app] et Gentoo

## loopx

Bonjour, 

J'ai commencé à installé AWStats, mais j'ai quelques questions concernant l'implémentation de ce logiciel sur Gentoo.

Lors de l'emerge, Gentoo télécharge les sources, puis décompresse les fichiers dans ... /usr/share/webapps? (de mémoire). Après, il veux l'installer ... (dans mon cas, pas de vhosts) et cette install, c'est ... une copie de /usr/share/webapps/awstats vers /var/www/localhost/htdocs/awstats ...

A partir de ce moment, j'ai 2x l'archive décompressée :

- dans /usr/share/webapps

- dans /var/www/localhost/htdocs

Alors, j'ai vu qu'il y avait des liens de certaine commande "awstats" qui se trouve dans /usr/bin par exemple ... qui sont directement lié à /usr/share/webapps/awstats ...  

Donc, résumons :

- les commandes via cron ou manuel => /usr/share/webapps/

- apache => /var/www/localhost/htdocs

Bon, alors, moi je comprend plus, que faut-il utiliser en principe ? C'est l'un ou l'autre, mais pas les deux quand même  :Surprised:  ? Sans compter que je dois encore faire un mapping dans Apache, pour pouvoir accéder au commande ... dans la doc il parle de /usr/share/webapps ... alors que mon apache a accès à /var/www/localhost/.....

................

Bref, I'm completly lost  :Surprised: 

Normalement, que faudrait-il utiliser comme répertoire ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lors de l'emerge, Gentoo télécharge les sources, puis décompresse les fichiers dans ... /usr/share/webapps? (de mémoire). 

 

Euh t'es sûr que c'est pas dans le rep temporaire de construction? (/var/tmp/portage/)

Pas moyen qu'il fasse ça sur ton vrai / système: sandbox te vires une erreur et emerge quitte. À moins que t'es collés un FEATURES="-sandbox" ...

----------

## loopx

non non non, ce n'est pas dans /tmp ... je ferais quelques ls pour vous montrer  :Wink:     la je suis au boulot  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Up, et comme promis, un peu plus d'explication :

```
serveur awstats # pwd

/var/www/localhost/htdocs/awstats

serveur awstats # ls -la

total 60

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root   208 sep 13 19:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root   384 sep 13 19:16 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    88 sep 13 19:16 classes

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   120 sep 13 19:16 css

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root   216 sep 13 19:16 icon

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    88 sep 13 19:16 js

-rw-------  1 root root   311 sep 13 19:16 .webapp

-rw-------  1 root root 57133 sep 13 19:16 .webapp-awstats-6.9-r1

serveur awstats # pwd

/usr/share/webapps/awstats

serveur awstats # ls -la

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  72 sep 13 19:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 208 sep 13 19:16 ..

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 256 sep 13 19:16 6.9-r1

serveur awstats # cd 6.9-r1/

serveur 6.9-r1 # ls -la

total 4

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root  256 sep 13 19:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   72 sep 13 19:16 ..

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   48 sep 13 19:16 conf

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   48 sep 13 19:16 hooks

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  144 sep 13 19:16 hostroot

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  144 sep 13 19:16 htdocs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 sep 13 19:15 installed_by_webapp_eclass

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2412 sep 13 19:15 postinst-en.txt

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   48 sep 13 19:16 sqlscripts

serveur 6.9-r1 # cd /usr/bin/

serveur bin # ls -l *awstat*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 19274 sep 13 19:15 awstats_buildstaticpages.pl

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26714 sep 13 19:15 awstats_configure.pl

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 13138 sep 13 19:15 awstats_exportlib.pl

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    61 sep 13 19:16 awstats.pl -> /usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.9-r1/hostroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5529 sep 13 19:15 awstats_updateall.pl

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10121 sep 13 19:15 awstats_urlaliasbuilder.pl

serveur cgi-bin # pwd

/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin

serveur cgi-bin # ls -la

total 623

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    184 sep 13 19:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root    240 sep 13 19:16 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root root   5547 sep 13 19:15 awredir.pl

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root root 625783 sep 13 19:15 awstats.pl

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   1616 sep 13 19:16 lang

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    440 sep 13 19:16 lib

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    696 sep 13 19:16 plugins

```

C'est encore plus confuse que je ne le pensais .. y a des truc dans /usr/bin qui n'ont pas de lien .. Alors, quel répertoire dois-je utiliser en principe, dans ma config apache ?

Franchement, le truc qui t'install tout tout seul, c'est bien, mais suis completement perdu   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Poussin

Je vais tenter une petite explication.

Lorsque tu installes une web-app, la variable USE peut contenir le drapeau "vhost". Une fois activé, ce drapeau signifie au système que tu utilises... des vhosts (si si, je te jure). De ce fait, lors de l'installation, les fichiers de l'application seront installer dans le répertoire /usr/share/webapps/. En plus des fichiers de l'application, ce répertoire va également potentiellement contenir divers informations utilisées par le programme webapp-config.

Une fois que emerge a fini son travail, tu ne disposes donc pas encore d'une application web fonctionnelle car non configurée et non installée dans le répertoire de ton vhost. Webapp-config te permet d'installer "réellement" l'application pour le vhost choisi. Il utilise des hardlinks afin de ne pas multiplier les copies d'un même fichier. Bien sur, il y a des exceptions comme par exemple les fichiers de configuration de ton application.

Dans ton cas, tu n'utilises visiblement pas de drapeau vhost dans ta variable USE. Ce qui ne veut pas dire pour autant que tu n'utilises pas de vhost! En fait, tu utilises le vhost par défaut (pour webapp-config... pour apache c'est encore une autre histoire) dont les fichiers se trouve dans le répertoire /var/www/localhost/. Du fait de ta configuration de USE, emerge va laisser faire le travail à webapp-config à la fin de l'installation et ce dernier va "installer" l'application dans ton vhost par défaut. En cas de USE="+vhost" tu aurais du appeler webapp-config toi même.

Côté apache, c'est bien /var/www/localhost/ qui doit être accessible et ton application peut être appelée via http[s]://localhost/mawebapp/

J'espère t'avoir un peu éclairci (et ne pas avoir écrit trop de bêtises, les grosses têtes du forum me corrigeront dans ce cas  :Wink:  )

----------

